# New to me Kahr CW9



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

Very proud new owner of a used CW9. The guy I bought it from purchased it for his wife who didn't like it. Said the thin grip hurt her hand after putting a total of 2 mags through it. I offered $300 cash for it and took it home.
Took it to the the range and put about 250 rds through it. I'm really happy with it. And the recoil is much less than I thought it would be. Still need to get used to the line/dot sights. Although I am accurate with it I am not picking up my target as quickly as my other handguns with 3 dot sights. Slipped on a houge grip and picked up a owb Tagua holster for a 1911 that it fits in perfectly.
I must say it is an absolute joy to carry! I'm so used to carrying my xd9 service or SigPro 2022 that I don't even notice the Kahr. 
Just wanted to let everybody know how happy I am with the new addition to my growing collection.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I carried a CW9 for years and now my wife has taken control of it. If she will carry it I will gladly give it up for her. It is a great gun. I love mine and am very glad my wife has adopted it The grip is her favotite part of teh gun. 

It shoots holes in the last holes you made and you truly will not realize you have it on.

300 bucks for a CW9 is a great deal......congrats it will bring you much happiness.

RCG


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, That's a GREAT deal on a great gun! BTW, the Kahr 8-rd. mags - either regular or w/grip extension - work fine in the CW9. You're right... It's a sweet yet rugged shooter at the range and so comfy to carry. (I have a CW45 w/CT too). Post a pic if you get a chance...


----------



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

Here she is..









With Hogue grip

















My three carry guns. The karh is much smaller an MUCH lighter

















Size comparison to XD9

































One more added to the family. But many more to come!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the pics... Those two side-by-side shots - from behind and "the underside" - really emphasize the size difference. Single-stack 9's rock for CC... Enough but not too much... (And, a 2nd mag can always be carried along if desired.)


----------



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yea the single stack really makes the difference. The gun really disappears wearing just cargo shorts and a t-shirt. I'm used to dressing around what I was carrying but don't really need to with the Kahr. I was considering an xd9 sc but decided against it because of the thickness in the grip. I do need to get an extra mag, hopefully less expensive than the $40 ones from Kahr online. Carrying only 8 rds feels strange. I'm really used to carrying my xd with a spare mag for a total of 33 rds or my SigPro .40 with a total of 25 rds. Maybe overkill but its what I'm used to.


----------

